# Problems with VETTER WINDOWS & DOORS



## Kycym (Nov 23, 2009)

I just had a homeowner client of mine contact me with a problem they have been having with their Vetter Windows. 

Their home addition is 6 years old. They've been having difficulty with the opening and closing their windows. They have contacted Vetter Windows and have provided them with information on the windows but have yet to have any return calls.

Has any one out there had similar product problems and request for service experiences with Vetter Windows? If yes, what did you do to get the matter resolved?

Meanwhile, I am contacting Vetter Corporate offices regarding this issue.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I know there must be more to the story, but why would a homeowner contact you(an architect) about their window problem? Why not get the builder to deal with it?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Because the builder is out of business


----------



## Kycym (Nov 23, 2009)

No, sorry to bust your suspicious bubble. The GC is still in business, even in these bad economic times. The projects for them and as well for me are not that large and that frequent right now, but we all take whatever comes our way.

The GC has been contacted, but the homeowner contacted me just incase I had any contacts with reps, or could recommend what action they could take.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

The first thing that needs to happen is to rule out a structure or installation problem. If the problem's in the window ie: operator, sash, frame, then request parts necessary for repair. If the origional GC furnished the windows then it would be good practice to secure the parts if any, then charge his current rate for the labor.


----------

